# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الجمارك الاردنية

## تحية عسكريه

رؤيتنا

"أن نكون من الرواد في العالم في تقديم خدمات جمركية عالية الجودة لكافة المتعاملين مع الدائرة.

رسالتنا
"تقديم خدمة جمركية متميزة تلبي متطلبات التنمية الشاملة وتواكب التطورات على الصعيدين الوطني والعالمي."



http://www.customs.gov.jo/

----------


## بنت الشديفات

نشامى والله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> نشامى والله





هلا والله

----------


## glasios

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يسلمووووو
 الاردن تفتخر بنشامى الوطن  دائما

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيكم العافية يا حلوين

----------

